# First Rocker ever



## stirlingboy (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello all,

I've been following this site for a while and this is my first build of a Rocker Engine.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofaf9xlugzw[/ame]

I got into this hobby about a few months ago and this site has been a great place to visit and source of information of what can be done with a little time and a small Sherline lathe. I got the plans for the engine from this site and I apologize for not remembering who posted the plans. I still have to make the stand for it, but I wanted to see it run so I just clamped to my vise.

Pete


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 10, 2010)

;D Well done indeed Pete Thm: - it purrs very nicely along!

'Tis nearly to the week a year ago I built one as a first running engine, and I still know the feeling you know now ;D
 wEc1 to HMEM as well - I see this is your first post! It would be nice if you could post an intro in the Welcome section 

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Pete.
Nice job on the rocker and congratulations.

Several of us were 'vaccinated' against 'rocker-itis' last year. ;D

Looking forward to seeing more projects from you.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome Pete, 

Guess you are hooked now :big: Enjoy the forum and we'll be looking forward to seeing more engines.

Bill


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 10, 2010)

Very good, Pete! It runs just great.
Hopefully that's got you hooked. Looking forward to more!

Dean


----------



## ttrikalin (Jul 10, 2010)

wEc1 

very smooth runner... 
 :bow: :bow: :bow:

A fellow sherliner I see... 

t


----------



## stirlingboy (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone.
I think I was hooked a few years ago, but only recently did I decided to go for it and buy a home lathe.
Pete


----------



## SAM in LA (Jul 11, 2010)

Pete,

Welcome aboard. wEc1

Your first engine sure runs good. Thm:

My first runner was this past March.

Keep at it.

This is one of the most enjoyable things that I get to do now.

Regards,

SAM


----------



## hobby (Jul 11, 2010)

Pete

Welcome to the forum,
for someone who just got into this hobby a few months ago,
your engine looks, and runs, as if you were in this hobby for years.

Congratulations on a job very well done.


----------

